

Android Team “Laser Focused” On The User Experience For Next Release - w1ntermute
http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/16/android-team-laser-focused-on-the-user-experience-for-next-release/http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/16/android-team-laser-focused-on-the-user-experience-for-next-release/

======
gte910h
Hopefully "Making handsets capable of receiving the latest version of android"
counts as UX, otherwise this is useless

~~~
cheald
That's up to the hardware vendors and service providers. It's not entirely in
the Android team's hands.

~~~
rbanffy
How do we pressure them?

Phone makers have spent a very long time building a selling phones to telcos.
The result is they spent most of their history catering to interests
completely opposite to those of their users. I want an unlocked, upgradable
phone. Just that. I don't need "social" interfaces or _any_ fancy stuff if
that will cause updates to be delayed.

~~~
gte910h
Handset makers actually _want to make you buy another phone_. It's completely
_not_ in their interest to upgrade your device, they want you to buy another.

That's why I don't get how google thinks their hands off scheme has a
snowball's chance in hell of taking off. Handset vendors aren't going to just
start supporting the latest version of Android out of the goodness of their
hearts.

Now if they can get the specs of the required system down to about 1/2 the
cost of what it currently is, then that's less of a problem: We can buy new
phones without worrying about them being upgradable. But in the current
ecosystem, with the current costs of phones, and the current unwillingness of
google to put their money on the line getting manufactuers to update their
builds, Android plain loses to iPhone, which is very very sad for everyone.

------
dreyfiz
Android Team, which is "laser focued on the user experience for the next
release."

Apple, which is "laser focused on the user experience yesterday, now, and
forever."

------
bdr
"Laser focused" has become a cliche.

~~~
angstrom
It never meant anything before. Even a focused laser can be pulsed, diffused,
or reflected before it hits its target.

------
sigzero
Let us hope that laser doesn't hit a prism.

~~~
keltex
I think we get what you mean, but technically a laser, which are lightwaves of
a single frequency wouldn't be spread out like a white light source hitting a
prism. It would be bent but still would be a focused beam.

~~~
RK
Although technically laser light does have a spectrum due to Doppler effects,
etc.

